# 1989 635csi for sale



## Eastender214 (Aug 10, 2009)

Due to moving home I reluctantly have to part company with my Beemer.

White, good condition and good runner but currently off-road. 160000 miles. Spare set of alternative wheels. Needs a little TLC from an enthusiastic owner. Good offers requested. Location just south of Cambridge. Can send pics.

Call 01763 838925 or email [email protected]


----------



## Leo-RochesterMI (Mar 3, 2014)

Photos, and more details of the actual conditions?


----------



## Denny635 (May 9, 2015)

Help!!! My 1986 635csi won't start if a light which looks like a "gear" is not on when you turn on the ignition. It doesn't matter if it's hot or cold but as soon as that light comes on it starts and runs perfect. Anyone come across this before? 

Cheers.


----------

